# Goats catch colds from people?



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 23, 2010)

Ugh ... Woke up with a nasty one. Still have to feed, milk, make bottles. I'll wash my hands of course (but I always do) and take all precautions I can but ... Can goats catch colds/flu from humans?  I'm hoping it's a case of more species-specific viruses but I was wondering ...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 23, 2010)

Lil-patch-of-heaven said:
			
		

> Ugh ... Woke up with a nasty one. Still have to feed, milk, make bottles. I'll wash my hands of course (but I always do) and take all precautions I can but ... Can goats catch colds/flu from humans?  I'm hoping it's a case of more species-specific viruses but I was wondering ...


Nope. Goatie will be fine.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah thank you so much. After reading how susceptible a Nubian's respiratory system is I'm glad I don't have to worry. Thank you!


----------

